

Why Open Source Really Sucks - buooy
http://stewaard.com/2015/08/10/why-open-source-really-sucks/

======
olivetree365
This article misses the core reason people develop and contribute to open
source; (1) to be able build something that never existed that the person
thinks should exist and (2) to contribute to and a be a part of a community
with a similar/same goal.

